# Craigslist Haul :)



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have been on a passive hunt for a planer, so every now and then, I scope out Craigslist here in Corpus and the surrounding areas. Saturday night I found my new planer...outside of San Antonio. I drove up Sunday to pick it up. The guy had listed a 12.5" bench top planer, a 6x46" jointer, a 16x46 lathe and a 17" bandsaw. All Grizzly products. Unfortunately, the band saw sold before he got my email offer. All of the tools had about as much use as a test run! He also threw in a mortising machine, 9 platter blanks, a set of router bits, router template guides, a dovetail jig, a set of HF turning tools, a captive ring tool and some other carving tools for $1100. How does this fit in my iddy bitty garage? It doesn't 
It fits in my new shop :biggrin:

Tools in dark corner as I run from mosquitoes:




Part of new shop:




Sorry for the BIG pictures. It's much too complicated to post from an iPhone with photos


----------



## Monty (Apr 28, 2015)

Congratulations on the nice score and new shop. Now all you need is a good duct collector and I'd say "YOU SUCK".:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'll be on the hunt soon for a good DC. I have a small Shopsmith DC3300 right now. I'll move it from machine to machine until I save enough nickels for a "real" dust collector. In the meantime, I'll be building a small, noise insulated section for said dust collector and an air compressor (of course separated). I'll invite you to the "grand opening" Mannie! I also have a couple of commercial fryers and a pond full of catfish


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow Clark, what a haul!!  I hadn't seen that ad here in the San Antonio area.  Have fun - new toys are always come with a good feeling.  We always need just "one more".
gordon


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats on that find!


----------



## Edgar (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats on the tool score & the new shop - looks great!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 28, 2015)

My score looks so puny now:frown: Congrats on the sweet score and shop


----------



## Monty (Apr 29, 2015)

Cmiles1985 said:


> ....I'll invite you to the "grand opening" Mannie! I also have a couple of commercial fryers and a pond full of catfish


That's a good reason for you to host an IAP meeting. :biggrin:
I just may take you up on that since I just got my new RV a few months ago and last night I picked up my new 2015 Ram 2500 turbo diesel last night (will post picts of it tonight).


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 29, 2015)

Monty said:


> Cmiles1985 said:
> 
> 
> > ....I'll invite you to the "grand opening" Mannie! I also have a couple of commercial fryers and a pond full of catfish
> ...



That does sound like a perfect reason to host an IAP gathering! New place is in Aransas Pass, so it's "fairly close" for the Houston, San Antonio and Victoria area members. That also makes it a touch closer when it comes time for me when those areas have meetings 

Congrats on the new truck! (And the nice RV). There are some pretty nice RV parks in the Rockport/Aransas Pass area, plus we are on a touch of acreage.


----------



## JimB (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow! Congrats on the tools and the shop. I hope you have enough 'play time' for everything.


----------



## Krash (Apr 29, 2015)

Jealous! :redface:


----------

